# The Suites at Hershey, Hershey, PA, 7/10-7/13, 2 bedroom



## Aussiedog (Jun 6, 2014)

Very popular family resort in Hershey, PA.  

2 bedroom, 1200 square feet!  Sleeps 8.  All the things you expect in a great resort.

3 nights, $100/night firm

please PM

Ann


----------



## Emily (Jun 7, 2014)

Interested. PM sent this am. Thanks


----------



## angel72 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent you a PM . .very interested.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jun 8, 2014)

*Rented!*

Thank you TUG - rented within hours of posting

Ann


----------

